# Big Thanks to Bill Hays (changing dominant eye)



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Was having to shoot intuitively, not that it's a bad thing, but for me I wanted more positive accuracy. (Head shots on bunnys & target shooting). For some reason my dominant eye had switched to the left eye, screwing up both my black power gun and slingshot accuracy. So I was shooting slings intuitively until Bill told me to fog up my left eye and shoot for a while... he said my right eye would take back it's rightful duty.

Son of gun... it worked. I just put a piece of crumpled kitchen plastic wrap over the left side of my shooting glasses & abracadabra. Cool.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Interesting ... I'm wondering why eye dominance would change, and if it's a common occurrence.*


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Interesting ... I'm wondering why eye dominance would change, and if it's a common occurrence.*


I think that if the dominate eye for some reason becomes weaker than it's mate, the brain will switch. Some people who have laser surgery opt to have one long distance and one close up. The brain uses which ever it needs at the moment.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I find this...


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is a wiki article on ocular dominance - which would make a great name for a Simple Shot slingshot.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocular_dominance


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Blue Raja said:


> Here is a wiki article on ocular dominance - which would make a great name for a Simple Shot slingshot.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocular_dominance


*Excellent info, thx. Very familiar with Betty Edwards' books - 'Drawing on the Right Side ...' etc - these hemisphere studies are like Mako sez - Fascinating.*

*SJA, your description conjures up cyborg images, with both a telescope and microscope in the eye sockets. *


----------

